# ASX 200 breakout alerts



## legs (11 June 2007)

Hi I thought I would start this thread as some of us are only interested in the top stocks, value wise. This reduces the risk of big losses, but with good analysis can create good profits from stock watchers. 
I hope this thread doesn't take from the other similar threads as it is not meant too, but saves alot of time trying to find out if the mentioned stock is an ASX200 listed stock. 
Please add your alerts to the other thread as they are most likely very interested too. 
Thanks


----------



## chops_a_must (18 June 2007)

*Re: ASX200 breakout alerts*

WES is obviously an outstanding breakout.

QGC is also... not currently in the top 200 but is the next in on the next intake.

Maybe we should change this thread to ASX 200 breakouts and potential breakouts? Might be a way to get more talk about blue chips.


----------



## prawn_86 (18 June 2007)

*Re: ASX200 breakout alerts*

im not a chartist, so couldnt tell you in those terms.
but ANZ seems to be reversing back into an uptrend after finding a bottom at just uder $29. Good buying at these levels IMO


----------



## legs (19 June 2007)

*Re: ASX200 breakout alerts*

OXR has broken the 3.50 resistance...if it stays..


----------



## chops_a_must (25 June 2007)

*Re: ASX200 breakout alerts*

ORG looks now to be an outstanding breakout.


----------



## chops_a_must (2 July 2007)

*Re: ASX200 breakout alerts*

BBW could very much be a breakout today. It has given off a signal that I want to develop into a scan and system, i.e. swings off short term exact double bottoms.


----------



## nizar (2 July 2007)

*Re: ASX200 breakout alerts*

What market cap do you have to be to be entered into ASX200?

AED could qualify soon...


----------



## Julia (2 July 2007)

*Re: ASX200 breakout alerts*

Thanks for starting this thread, legs.  It would be good to have a bit more discussion on blue chips or aspiring blue chips.

Can some ardent chartist define "break out".  e.g. I would have thought WES broke out in early June?  

Given that there now appear to be no competitors for Coles (except perhaps Woolworths for Officeworks), presumably the WES offer will go through.
Any thoughts on how this will affect the WES SP?  Presumably the advantages of the deal are presently built into the WES SP.


----------



## chops_a_must (2 July 2007)

*Re: ASX200 breakout alerts*



Julia said:


> Thanks for starting this thread, legs.  It would be good to have a bit more discussion on blue chips or aspiring blue chips.
> 
> Can some ardent chartist define "break out".  e.g. I would have thought WES broke out in early June?
> 
> ...




Yep, the breakout was in early june above 39.80, put WES there because it was one of the blue chips I was looking at when this thread started.

But I think them taking over Coles will be good for the SP. It should begin to track its retail performance, which is outstanding, rather than its coal assets. The SP has been going nuts ever since they became the front runner for Coles, so I think that gives you an indication of where it will head. Also, instos and funds that like to have holdings proportionate to market weight will be needing to get in.

Ah well, at least they can now change the Officeworks slogan to "taken over business".

The only problem I can see is now about half of the shareholders will be dumb eastern staters, and the pressure will be on for them to move the head office over there.


----------



## CanOz (2 July 2007)

*Re: ASX200 breakout alerts*

Whats driving this SP at the moment? Interest rates, or perhaps a lack of change?


----------



## Julia (2 July 2007)

*Re: ASX200 breakout alerts*



CanOz said:


> Whats driving this SP at the moment? Interest rates, or perhaps a lack of change?



Not sure what you mean by "a lack of change"?
Re current driving of SP:  see previous posts.  It's likely that the impetus has been the factored in advantage of the Coles deal.  
This stock has a reasonably good dividend.


----------



## CanOz (2 July 2007)

*Re: ASX200 breakout alerts*



Julia said:


> Not sure what you mean by "a lack of change"?
> Re current driving of SP:  see previous posts.  It's likely that the impetus has been the factored in advantage of the Coles deal.
> This stock has a reasonably good dividend.




I'm sorry Julia, are we talking about the same stock here?

Cheers,


----------



## Damuzzdu (2 July 2007)

*Re: ASX200 breakout alerts*



nizar said:


> What market cap do you have to be to be entered into ASX200?
> 
> AED could qualify soon...




Qualify soon yes, enter soon not as easy.

S&P run the ASX indicies proably as you know. To get into the ASX200 is not as simple as you believe. S&P review the indicies every 3 months and for a company to be included (at the expense of another) they look at an ave price of the stock over the past 6 months x the number of shares on issue and see if the mar. cap exceeds lowest market .cap on the ASX200 list.

Ok done with the latest company to go into the ASX200 was MGX.
Market Cap. $1,008,367,124 using tonites figures.  Market Cap of AED tonite is $1,014,890,938. So at this stage AED is higher than MGX. What AED has to now do is maintain this share price for an ave of 6 months at this level (or higher) and then there would a chance for it (AED) to be included. This is not to say that MGX would be the stock removed. It will be the stock which has the lowest ave market capital over the past 6 months. 

Earliest I would guess would Dec qtrly review issued by S&P on or around 5 Dec 2007. 

Hope this assists.
Muzz


----------



## nizar (3 July 2007)

*Re: ASX200 breakout alerts*



Damuzzdu said:


> Qualify soon yes, enter soon not as easy.
> 
> S&P run the ASX indicies proably as you know. To get into the ASX200 is not as simple as you believe. S&P review the indicies every 3 months and for a company to be included (at the expense of another) they look at an ave price of the stock over the past 6 months x the number of shares on issue and see if the mar. cap exceeds lowest market .cap on the ASX200 list.
> 
> ...




Hi Muzz, thanks for your post.

Yeh i suspected it was about $1bil (at this point in time).

LOL yeh i am familiar with the process but thanks for the recap 

Also -- there is some sort of liquidity check for ASX200 entry. This is the reason why so many high market cap property trusts are not included.


----------



## barney (3 July 2007)

*Re: ASX200 breakout alerts*

Not sure if GBG has been mentioned B4, but its certainly looking good. Up 10% today atm.


----------



## Julia (3 July 2007)

*Re: ASX200 breakout alerts*



CanOz said:


> I'm sorry Julia, are we talking about the same stock here?
> 
> Cheers,




I was talking primarily about Wesfarmers, given its breakout into an uptrend since the offer was made for Coles.  I was suggesting the increased SP had already factored in any advantages to Wesfarmers of the Coles deal, hence feeling unsurprised when both Wesfarmers and Coles dropped very substantially today after the deal had been confirmed.

The same comment could reasonably have been made about Coles also.

I think there will be a lot of ambivalence about both of these until some clear direction emerges from the changed ownership.
Wouldn't consider buying either of them at this stage.


----------



## Love Zn (3 July 2007)

*Re: ASX200 breakout alerts*



barney said:


> Not sure if GBG has been mentioned B4, but its certainly looking good. Up 10% today atm.




They are not in the ASX200 or even the ASX300, but yes they did okay today


----------



## CanOz (4 July 2007)

*Re: ASX200 breakout alerts*



Julia said:


> I was talking primarily about Wesfarmers, given its breakout into an uptrend since the offer was made for Coles.  I was suggesting the increased SP had already factored in any advantages to Wesfarmers of the Coles deal, hence feeling unsurprised when both Wesfarmers and Coles dropped very substantially today after the deal had been confirmed.
> 
> The same comment could reasonably have been made about Coles also.
> 
> ...




The chart i posted was actually DJS....

Cheers,


----------



## Julia (4 July 2007)

*Re: ASX200 breakout alerts*



CanOz said:


> The chart i posted was actually DJS....
> 
> Cheers,




Sorry.  I didn't particularly look at the chart.  It appeared amongst all the discussion of Wesfarmers/Coles.  What I was originally responding to, though, was your question including "lack of change".  That phrase was what I didn't understand, whether it was DJS, WES or anyone else.

Can you explain what you meant?

My apologies for the confusion.


----------



## CanOz (4 July 2007)

*Re: ASX200 breakout alerts*



Julia said:


> Sorry.  I didn't particularly look at the chart.  It appeared amongst all the discussion of Wesfarmers/Coles.  What I was originally responding to, though, was your question including "lack of change".  That phrase was what I didn't understand, whether it was DJS, WES or anyone else.
> 
> Can you explain what you meant?
> 
> My apologies for the confusion.




The thread title is ASX200 Breakout Alerts.

I posted a chart of DJS that was breaking out. Then i speculated as to the reasons it could be doing so well. Being a Con.Descr. stock i thought maybe it was interest rate related, the increase.

Cheers,


----------

